# fancy pigeon loft



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

o.k. dumb ques. from a newbie 
i just got a pair of lahores, and wasn't going to let them out.
so are there people on here that don't let there birds out?i:e, fancy pigeons
and if so how big of an aviary is needed so they can still get some exercise
mine is 8'x4'x5' but now w/ the birds in it ,it looks a little small?
just want them to be as happy as possible


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think a pair can be happy in there..and your right, people who have fancy pigeons USUALLY do not let them out becasue they just are not athletic enough to out fly a predator.. if your going to let them hatch babies you may need something bigger in the future.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thats a nice cage / loft they look comfortable but yes i agree if you have young you will need more space unless you plan on selling them..


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

thats what i thought,
thanks for your input.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

My fancy birds go out everyday almost. They been doing that for about 2 months if not longer. Then again i don't have hawk problems here, at least not at this time of the year, I've spoken to 3 separate people who all have said only in winter they come out. So you take your judgement. Fancys birds are a whole lot easier to settle than other birds.


----------



## JasoninMN (Nov 5, 2005)

I have had many fancies and always let them out to fly. There is a learning curve for any bird that has been kept in a cage its whole life and they are going to be susceptible to hawk attacks. I used to even have my runts free flying, now that was something to see. It took them awhile to get the hang of it, at first they were like flying canon balls. I have also free flew rollers, tumblers, carriers, damascenes, fantails, muffed ice pigeons, kings and others. I did loose an occasional one to hawks but they all got pretty hawk smart. Seeing as you only have two though I would be careful because if one gets lost you need to find a replacement.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I love your cage 
I have homers, tumblers and American Fantails. I do not let them out to free fly.....I have hawks visiting daily - year round. And by 'visiting' I mean, they will sit on top of the flight cage and look down in 
I have a 10 X 12' flight cage attached to my loft.
You just want to make sure nothing can dig underneath to gain access.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Lahores are good fliers,My lahores have a open loft system......we also have hawks here,but i never had a bad experience till now .My lahores flies freely with my homers....


----------

